# Somewhere  different



## bobmac (Jan 5, 2011)

A forum match in Turkey???

Before it gets too expensive???


----------



## Andy (Jan 5, 2011)

As long as your paying Bob

Andy


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 5, 2011)

Is it more than Â£4.50?


----------



## ADB (Jan 5, 2011)

Have you just received your massive V-Easy royalty cheque by any chance? Puts the bankers to shame no doubt...


----------



## bobmac (Jan 5, 2011)

Have you just received your massive V-Easy royalty cheque by any chance? Puts the bankers to shame no doubt...
		
Click to expand...

I wish 

I just heard from golfers who have been and all say it's excellent and fairly cheap when you think it's all inclusive
(and that includes the golf)


----------



## ADB (Jan 5, 2011)

Yea, the place that Jezz Ellwood went to in last month's GM looked pretty nice. What is your interpretation of 'fairly cheap'


----------



## bobmac (Jan 5, 2011)

This month. 
5 nights' half board at the Sueno Hotels Golf and 3 rounds of golf for Â£298 doesn't sound too much of a rip-off to me.
Especially when the courses and hotels are supposed to be first class.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 5, 2011)

How much are return flights (with clubs) Bob?


----------



## richart (Jan 5, 2011)

This month. 
5 nights' half board at the Sueno Hotels Golf and 3 rounds of golf for Â£298 doesn't sound too much of a rip-off to me.
Especially when the courses and hotels are supposed to be first class.
		
Click to expand...


Put me down for that Bob. Would you like to explain to HID that i'm off on another golfing holiday ?


----------



## bobmac (Jan 5, 2011)

How much are return flights (with clubs) Bob?
		
Click to expand...

No idea about the flights.
Depends where you fly from I expect.
Got to be worth a look though 

http://www.golfbreaks.com/sueno-hotels-golf-resort/default.aspx


----------



## vig (Jan 5, 2011)

How much are return flights (with clubs) Bob?
		
Click to expand...

No idea about the flights.
Depends where you fly from I expect.
Got to be worth a look though 

http://www.golfbreaks.com/sueno-hotels-golf-resort/default.aspx

Click to expand...

Have a look then Bob, if your course is closed you'll have nowt to do.    When you get prices, stick em up and see.


----------



## richart (Jan 5, 2011)

Think you are official organiser for this meet then Bob.


----------



## Dodger (Jan 5, 2011)

Na,there no nightlife near the courses so what's the point?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 5, 2011)

I'd be up for the trip Bob but unfortunately not this year. If you want to plan ahead (which is always the best way I find) then you could count me in for a trip over early next year. I've already got too much planned this year to even think about going over to Turkey. But mates of mine have been for the last 3 years, they are planning another trip in May this year and they say the courses over there knock the Algarve or Spanish courses into a cocked hat mate.
Rob


----------



## Region3 (Jan 5, 2011)

Same as Smiffy, I'd be up for it maybe early 2012 if you're serious?


----------



## bobmac (Jan 5, 2011)

I am serious and it would have to be next year.
Around March time probably.
It would be a brilliant forum do. 
I did some digging and came up with this IF you going next week.

Operator Flight Details Number 
 Departing on Wednesday 12 January 2011 
Departs Birmingham (BHX) at 09:15 
Arrives Antalya (AYT) at 15:30 
 TCX 524K  
Returning on Wednesday 19 January 2011 
Departs Antalya (AYT) at 16:30 
Arrives Birmingham (BHX) at 19:20 
 TCX 524L  
Â£101 per person return


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2011)

I would be  *seriously* interested Bob.
I want to play in Turkey and there are some fantastic "all inclusive" deals to be had. And you would make a great organiser.
I'd give you all the help I can by sending off my deposit nice and early and that type of thing.


----------



## njc1973 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm going last week of March, ended up costing just shy of Â£1,000 each for 7 days all inclusive, 5 rounds of golf & flights (Â£200 each for flights with Thomas Cook).

Would have been about Â£100 cheaper if there was 8 of us going & it seems to be the most expensive time to go, booked through Yourgolftravel.

Playing the Sultanx2, Pashx2 & the Monty course & staying at the Sirene Belek.

I'll tell you what I thought when I get back, may be a bit afterwards though after forcing enough booze down my throat to get my money's worth.


----------



## Losttheplot (Jan 6, 2011)

Bob, I'll be interested in the turkey trip but same as Rob and look at next year and happy to send deposits etc for confirmation.


----------



## john0 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bob, I'll be interested in the turkey trip but same as Rob and look at next year and happy to send deposits etc for confirmation. 

Click to expand...

You were talking of quitting a couple of days ago, now your planning golfing trips for next year - I take it youve changed your mind then?


----------



## TXL (Jan 6, 2011)

I would be  *seriously* interested Bob.
I want to play in Turkey and there are some fantastic "all inclusive" deals to be had. And you would make a great organiser.
I'd give you all the help I can by sending off my deposit nice and early and that type of thing.
		
Click to expand...

Same applies for me, would definately be up for it.


----------



## richart (Jan 6, 2011)

Single room please Bob, view over the course or sea will be fine. Preferably away from any noisy peasants.


----------



## vig (Jan 6, 2011)

C'mon then Bob, whay you waiting for?
Must be at least a dozen, how many for a free space?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2011)

As I mentioned, some friends of mine are going over to Turkey in the middle of May.
One week, all inclusive at a really good hotel, including all transfers and 6 rounds of golf. I think it's costing them a shade under Â£1k each.
Sounds a lot of money, but apparantly the food is both plentiful and of a really good standard, and of course all drinks are included. This is where golf trips get expensive...go into a bar with a crowd of 8 or so of you and buy a round of drinks (yes I do occasionally) and it will set you back about Â£30 quid a time (or even more with the current state of the euro).
Wasn't that many years ago where you could go to the Algarve, rent a villa and go out eating every evening for about a tenner a head. Now you are talking thirty or forty quid a pop.
All inclusive is the way I reckon. If you like a decent meal and a drink at least.


----------



## RichardC (Jan 6, 2011)

As Smiffy said "all inclusive" is probably your best bet, as from experience there are not many places to eat around Belek that I saw.

You will also need to check the all inclusive deals, as some I looked at were only local drinks and they were only free till midnight.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 6, 2011)

C'mon then Bob, whay you waiting for?
Must be at least a dozen, how many for a free space?
		
Click to expand...

Actually if 8 go you get a freebie.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2011)

Some I looked at were only local drinks and they were only free till midnight.
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem for me. I'd be pissed by 9 and in bed half an hour later
 (that's if I haven't actually fallen asleep in the bar)


----------



## Losttheplot (Jan 6, 2011)

Bob, I'll be interested in the turkey trip but same as Rob and look at next year and happy to send deposits etc for confirmation. 

Click to expand...

You were talking of quitting a couple of days ago, now your planning golfing trips for next year - I take it youve changed your mind then?  

Click to expand...

I think I call it trying to get back into it. Since I've posted my woes on here I've had a bit of a spark to get into it. Must be the cheery happy people on here......


----------



## bobmac (Jan 6, 2011)

if I haven't actually fallen asleep in the bar
		
Click to expand...









Again


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 6, 2011)

At FP he didn't even get as far as the bar.

In bed at 8, up at 4.


----------



## richart (Jan 6, 2011)

At FP he didn't even get as far as the bar.

In bed at 8, up at 9,10,11,12,1,2,3,4
		
Click to expand...

  Corrected for you.


----------



## TXL (Jan 6, 2011)

A friend and his wife recently went to the Cornelia Deluxe Resort, Belek and could not fault it. The food and drinks were both very good quality but also plentiful. Hotel and its facilities were also good. Only extras they had to pay for were the buggies on the golf course - 30 euros a round.

His only comment was - leave the driver at home, the courses they played were very tight off the tee.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2011)

if I haven't actually fallen asleep in the bar
		
Click to expand...









Again  

Click to expand...

That picture was taken at 10.30pm, sitting outside a restaurant in the South of France and I had consumed about 2 bottles of red wine and a few Pernods. I was still going 3 hours later at the local disco.
It was intially thought that I was having an epileptic fit and I had to apologies personally to the Mayor of Cahoors the following morning


----------



## rickg (Jan 6, 2011)

You were talking of quitting a couple of days ago, now your planning golfing trips for next year - I take it youve changed your mind then?  

Click to expand...

He needs somewhere warm to test his new Nike VR driver, 3 wood & hybrid...


----------



## Losttheplot (Jan 6, 2011)

You were talking of quitting a couple of days ago, now your planning golfing trips for next year - I take it youve changed your mind then?  

Click to expand...

He needs somewhere warm to test his new Nike VR driver, 3 wood & hybrid...  

Click to expand...

Nice optimism old friend.....


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2011)

You were talking of quitting a couple of days ago, now your planning golfing trips for next year - I take it youve changed your mind then?  

Click to expand...

He needs somewhere warm to test his new Nike VR driver, 3 wood & hybrid...  

Click to expand...

Rick.
Promise me one thing.
If this foreign trip ever gets off the ground, and you can make it please, please, please.....


don't wear fecking shorts


----------



## rickg (Jan 6, 2011)

Rick.
Promise me one thing.
If this foreign trip ever gets off the ground, and you can make it please, please, please.....


don't wear fecking shorts
		
Click to expand...

I don't think I've got any in that colour....


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2011)

Rick.
Promise me one thing.
If this foreign trip ever gets off the ground, and you can make it please, please, please.....


don't wear fecking shorts
		
Click to expand...

I don't think I've got any in that colour.... 

Click to expand...

Have you still got your Trilby?
We could wear dem to keep the sun out of our eyes


----------



## rickg (Jan 6, 2011)

Have you still got your Trilby?
We could wear dem to keep the sun out of our eyes


Click to expand...

Like it!! Yours would also come in handy for when you get caught short and need the loo..


----------



## vig (Jan 6, 2011)

C'mon then Bob, whay you waiting for?
Must be at least a dozen, how many for a free space?
		
Click to expand...

Actually if 8 go you get a freebie. 

Click to expand...

So if WE get 16 that's 2 free places


----------



## bobmac (Jan 7, 2011)

C'mon then Bob, whay you waiting for?
Must be at least a dozen, how many for a free space?
		
Click to expand...

Actually if 8 go you get a freebie. 

Click to expand...

So if WE get 16 that's 2 free places  

Click to expand...

I see your advancing years haven't dulled that razor sharp mental arithmetic  

WE? Whats all this WE business?
I just get 2 weeks free


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 7, 2011)

Might I suggest that if  *two* free spaces are available they should be given to the two oldest players.

How old are you Bob? I know how old I am


----------



## vig (Jan 7, 2011)

Well if it's on looks, you'll get it fella.  Someone asked if I was 40!, they were removing him in a straight jacket at the time though


----------



## richart (Jan 7, 2011)

Might I suggest that if  *two* free spaces are available they should be given to the two oldest players.

How old are you Bob? I know how old I am
  

Click to expand...


Bob's younger than me, just, so looks like space is mine.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 7, 2011)

Bob's younger than me, just, so looks like space is mine
		
Click to expand...


Free place - oldest person !!  That'll be me then! Who's gonna give me a lift to the airport?


Chris


----------



## richart (Jan 7, 2011)

Bob's younger than me, just, so looks like space is mine
		
Click to expand...


Free place - oldest person !!  That'll be me then! Who's gonna give me a lift to the airport?


Chris
		
Click to expand...

Could end up as a seniors event, and i don't want to be stuck with a load of old cronies.  Might have to check out the 18-30 option.


----------



## vig (Jan 7, 2011)

Bobbit, where did you look for prices?
Can't find any for next year.  Some of the packages i've been looking at, 5*, AI, 5 rounds, for this year, between Â£540 & Â£895


----------



## bobmac (Jan 7, 2011)

I didn't look into it fully Dave but found this site

http://www.golfbreaks.com/sueno-hotels-golf-resort/special-offers.aspx


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 7, 2011)

I didn't look into it fully
		
Click to expand...

Well start looking into it fully then you bald headed old tosser.
You've got a queue of potential customers here


----------



## bobmac (Jan 7, 2011)

Who said I was going ya knob.
I said it might be worth a look and I'd seriously consider it, but hell, I cant eaten foreign muck.
If I can't get good british food (spag bol, chilli and curry) I'm not going. 
Besides, I'm brasick until more peasants buy the V-Easy.
Besides again, why should I do all the work organising all you old fogies when I'll get all my golf free anyway. 






Besides again and again, it's over a year away, plenty of time


----------



## vig (Jan 7, 2011)

Who said I was going ya knob.
I said it might be worth a look and I'd seriously consider it, but hell, I cant eaten foreign muck.
If I can't get good british food (spag bol, chilli and curry) I'm not going. 
Besides, I'm brasick until more peasants buy the V-Easy.
Besides again, why should I do all the work organising all you old fogies when I'll get all my golf free anyway. 






Besides again and again, it's over a year away, plenty of time 

Click to expand...

Strike while the iron is hot.  You/we might not be here next year  

Put a poll up, see how many are interested, i'll do some groundwork and Bob's yer u, Un, unc, well you actually


----------



## Region3 (Jan 8, 2011)

Besides again and again, it's over a year away, plenty of time 

Click to expand...

I've been looking at a few sites and more than once I've read that Turkey is one of the busiest golf resorts and it's best to book well in advance.

Having said that I can't find any prices for 2012


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 8, 2011)

Bob, here's your starter for ten....

Which month would be cheaper, March, April or May?


----------



## bobmac (Jan 8, 2011)

As far as I remember, March is the cheapest


----------



## Region3 (Jan 8, 2011)

Is February no good?

Was thinking some people's season may have started in March (can't remember when ours does) and the earlier in the year it is the more our own courses are likely to be in less than perfect condition, making it more appealing going abroad.

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Losttheplot (Jan 8, 2011)

Just thinking out loud.
		
Click to expand...

That gets me in trouble......


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 8, 2011)

As far as I remember, March is the cheapest
		
Click to expand...

Here you go Son. You seem to have a lot of time on your hands. 

http://www.bilyanagolf.com/index.php

Supposed to be one of the cheapest.
Don't look at me to do it. I'm doing Woodhall Spa, Blackmoor (helping) and Cooden. Plus a week long trip to Scotland. If you need any help though...


----------



## bobmac (Jan 8, 2011)

Is February no good?
		
Click to expand...

I think it's still pretty nippy over there in February, hence the price hike in March as it gets warmer


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 8, 2011)

Is February no good?
		
Click to expand...

I think it's still pretty nippy over there in February, hence the price hike in March as it gets warmer 

Click to expand...

March/April/May would be the best months to go, but May will start getting even pricier.
I reckon March or April would be cushty.
Seriously. I'm interested


----------



## vig (Jan 8, 2011)

Is February no good?
		
Click to expand...

I think it's still pretty nippy over there in February, hence the price hike in March as it gets warmer 

Click to expand...

March/April/May would be the best months to go, but May will start getting even pricier.
I reckon March or April would be cushty.
Seriously. I'm interested


Click to expand...

How about saturday 3rd march?  If prices mirror this years then it should be reasonable.
All the hotels look decent.
I don't think it will be too cool in March, should be nice golfing weather.
Also if there is interest, couldn't a savings account be set up for folks to put something by, month by month and lesson the blow.
i'd be happy to organise if we have some firm numbers and things are done right.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 8, 2011)

How about saturday 3rd march?  If prices mirror this years then it should be reasonable.
All the hotels look decent.
I don't think it will be too cool in March, should be nice golfing weather.
Also if there is interest, couldn't a savings account be set up for folks to put something by, month by month and lesson the blow.
i'd be happy to organise if we have some firm numbers and things are done right.
		
Click to expand...

I would be very interested in going but wouldn't want a Northerner looking after the savings account.
I've heard bad things about Northerners


----------



## vig (Jan 8, 2011)

How about saturday 3rd march?  If prices mirror this years then it should be reasonable.
All the hotels look decent.
I don't think it will be too cool in March, should be nice golfing weather.
Also if there is interest, couldn't a savings account be set up for folks to put something by, month by month and lesson the blow.
i'd be happy to organise if we have some firm numbers and things are done right.
		
Click to expand...

I would be very interested in going but wouldn't want a Northerner looking after the savings account.
I've heard bad things about Northerners
		
Click to expand...

Cock!!!!!!!!


----------



## richart (Jan 8, 2011)

Beginning of March would be good for me. I am fully qualified to invest all monies in high risk short term punts.


----------



## vig (Jan 8, 2011)

Gonna start another thread to guage interest.


----------



## Wildrover (Jan 8, 2011)

I've been out there in the middle of March the last 2 years and the weather and courses were great. One thing I would say is if you want decent tee times (ie not at the crack of dawn) you need to be booking a year before your trip.


----------

